
The Truth About Aging in the Tech Industry - rosser
https://medium.com/s/story/aging-in-the-tech-industry-6a0e116bdf09
======
BXLE_1-1-BitIs1
An IT career is now a lottery. Either you get equity in a successful startup
or you get dumped when you turn 35.

~~~
Latteland
I know it happens because I read about people not being able to be employed in
their 50s. But it's not what is happening my experience.

I'm in my 50s. I'm a software engineer at a startup in Seattle. I work with
people in their 50s, 40s, 30s, and 20s. I have a couple of friends in their
50s, they both just got jobs at amazon as software developers, before they had
been in local Seattle companies like microsoft, google, facebook and many
other smaller companies that I won't name so as not to out myself. I've also
been through startups, big companies, dev and management roles going back and
forth.

What does IT mean in this instance? A family member is also in his 50s, I
worry that he could lose his jobs, he's on tech support (networking, server
software stuff) at a big company but apparently still has confidence in his
employeability.

